# איפה כותבים את השם, על המעטפה או הברכה?



## drvq (3/9/12)

איפה כותבים את השם, על המעטפה או הברכה? 
אני מביאה כסף (לא צ'ק) במעטפה עם ברכה לחתונה ..איפה לכתוב את השם שלי? בתוך הברכה או על המעטפה?


----------



## daimond1 (3/9/12)

אני כותבת בסוף הברכה


----------



## Bobbachka (3/9/12)

אני כותבת גם וגם 
כדי להקל על חתני השמחה להבין ממי המתנה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (4/9/12)

גם וגם 
אין לי פנקס צ'קים ולכן גם אני מביאה תמיד מזומן. 
כותבת ברכה עם שמי \ שמותינו בסוף ועל המעטפה משהו בסגנון של "אוהבים\מזלטוב שמו ושמי".


----------



## מצפה ל 3בהפתעה (4/9/12)

אני כותבת גם וגם 
במעטפה מאחורה שיראו וגם בברכה


----------

